# For Sale - New Accucraft NGG-16 Garratt



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

*For Sale - New Accucraft NGG-16 Garratt ** PRICE UPDATE ***

See Advertisement;

*
Price Update*

http://forums.mylargescale.com/138-live-steam/63890-accucrafft-ngg-16-garratt.html#post885482


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Chris, could you also buy a WSL Heisler? I will buy it from you in a few years time!! Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris, I believe there are video's of a like locomotive running at the ECLSTS. That has always been my favorite style of locomotive. LG


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Price Drop

$4,500 + Free Shipping (US)

s2sonoma3 (at) gmail (dot) com

http://forums.mylargescale.com/138-live-steam/63890-accucrafft-ngg-16-garratt.html#post885482


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris,
Isn't that kind of like this one?


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Sold


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

steamtom1 said:


> Chris,
> Isn't that kind of like this one?


More like this...

















That should have been this...


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Just to beat a dead horse, and this...









Should have been (I wish had been) this... *RED*



























*Prefer Red myself* Maroon is boring.


----------



## TonyW (Jul 5, 2009)

NGG16 138 has carried three shades of green since it arrived in Wales. The first shade was standard "Festiniog Green" without any lining:









As part of a sponsorship deal it was repainted in August 2001 in to what was supposed to be "Edison Green", and unfortunately it was this colour that Accucraft used on their models:









It was soon realised that an incorrect shade of green had been used and the loco was repainted again (and received its MILLENIUM/MILENIWM name plates) in early 2002 in the correct shade of "Edison Green", as shown in the "_That should have been this..._" picture posted by Chris above, and presumably too late to for Accucraft to change the colour.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

The first (wrong) color Edison Green WHR Garratt did have the Edison Commemorative Plate. In the photo above it's the red oval plate on the frame (looking like it's about) under the smokebox. It's more easily visible in the WHR and Accucraft pictures I posted above.


----------



## TonyW (Jul 5, 2009)

Chris Scott said:


> The first (wrong) color Edison Green WHR Garratt did have the Edison Commemorative Plate. In the photo above it's the red oval plate on the frame (looking like it's about) under the smokebox. It's more easily visible in the WHR and Accucraft pictures I posted above.


Errr... no. That's the works plate:









Edison were mentioned only in the decals on the front tank. If I remember correctly, it was only when the people from Edison visited the WHR to see the loco was the colour error noticed and a hasty repaint in to the correct shade arranged.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

TonyW said:


> Errr... no. That's the works plate:
> 
> Edison were mentioned only in the decals on the front tank. If I remember correctly, it was only when the people from Edison visited the WHR to see the loco was the colour error noticed and a hasty repaint in to the correct shade arranged.


Tony,
So where is the Edison plate ?


----------



## TonyW (Jul 5, 2009)

Chris Scott said:


> So where is the Edison plate ?


I used to drive 138 (and 143) at the WHR and the only mentions of Edison I remember were on the MILLENIUM/MILENIWM name plates fitted to 138 in 2001:









... and on the decals on the front water tank:









Both disappeared when it was repainted red.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe these are the plates on 138 today...


----------

